# Trip to Bonsai West



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

So, I live about 10 minutes from this really cool place that specializes in Bonsai. Most of the trees there are for sale. I don't know much about Bonsai, but I like to go and walk around. Today I took the camera with me so I could share the garden with all of you!  

I love the trunks on these first few. They were just starting to bloom. None of them were labeled though, so I'm not sure what they are.














I love the ones with multiple trees - they are like little miniature forests. 





















I loved these three together.





More in the next post...


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

*More trees*

This maple is outstandingly beautiful!





Though, smaller ones are also nice. 





























If you want to see more...http://www.bonsaiwest.com/gallery/tour.html


----------



## gonewild (May 6, 2007)

Those are very nice.
Your first three pictures of the flowering trees look like Pyracanthya. The 4th picture looks like a forest of Dawn Redwood. The next one is an Elm forest.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos thanks for sharing. I wish there was a place like this around here. In Canada barely anyone does bonsai

My first bonsai styling attempt was actually a forest planting of ficus. I dumped it now to make room for orchids. I would rather have a forest planting of hardy trees for outside.

The twisted trunks aren't the conventional bonsai but they look very interesting. I think it is acceptable in chinese practice, but not for the japanese. They were very popular a while back.

I like the maples there I'll be wanting to get one for an outside bonsai


----------



## gonewild (May 6, 2007)

I think the twisted trunks on the Pyrcantha(?) are actually roots that are exposed. They have used them to become the trunk of the bonsai. I don't think they were "twisted" by the maker as in the Chinese style you refer to.


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> I like the maples there I'll be wanting to get one for an outside bonsai



Me too, the Japanese red maples are my favorites. I love the autumn photo gallery.


----------



## PHRAG (May 6, 2007)

They are all very nice, but I want this one...


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> They are all very nice, but I want this one...



Somehow, I thought you might. 

I really tried to get the pup to look at me but s/he wasn't interested. Bernese Mtn. Dog. Very sweet.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2007)

I like them all, also. But the two "woods" are spectacular!


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2007)

So, which ones did you buy?!?


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

i might have to take Maria on a roadtrip.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2007)

Yes! She'll love spending more time and energy on plants!


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2007)

She won't be interested in going. I have to go find a different reason. Like a whale museum or something.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 7, 2007)

those are all beauties...I too love the grove of trees. Nice place to have close by :clap: 

I am surprised that, in Canada, they are popular. The Montreal Botanical Gardens have a nice bonsai collection.


----------



## Hien (May 7, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> those are all beauties...I too love the grove of trees. Nice place to have close by :clap:
> 
> I am surprised that, in Canada, they are popular. The Montreal Botanical Gardens have a nice bonsai collection.


 Thank for mentioning it, I try to remember where did I see a very nice collection. I just realized that I saw it in Canada when I went visit my parents.

Heather, thanks, the photos really make you forget about all of the stress of the modern world.


----------

